# Torn mtb gloves



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I got into a crash a few months ago with some new gloves and had 2 small tears in the palms of the gloves (I have since gotten a new pair)..but I was wondering if any of you have repaired gloves like this (using them for a possible back up pair)...I cant sew very well..any DIY suggestions that you might have used in the past?


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Could possibly take them to a shop that does clothing alterations. I am sure it wouldnt be too overly expensive, given that lifting the hem on my work pants recently cost me a massive $10.

Would be a better result than learning to sew on a pair of gloves.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

You don't have to sew very well to mend your gloves, as long as you can thread a needle, make a few stitches and tie a knot. Use strong thread and if the needle's eye is large enough you can use dental floss.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Trail6 said:


> You don't have to sew very well to mend your gloves, as long as you can thread a needle, make a few stitches and tie a knot. Use strong thread and if the needle's eye is large enough you can use dental floss.


This is true. A few stitches and a knot. More stitches and another knot I would also recommend using 100% polyester thread. The thread does not have to be big stuff to be strong. Thread with any cotton in it will rot if the item is used outdoors much.

Dental floss is quite strong and can usually be split into finer strands. I take it backpacking for emergency pack and shoe repairs. I'd just use polyester thread myself, though.

I have a pair of Pearl Izumi fingerless gloves which have a couple of seams getting loose. I should get out the needles this evening instead of typing stuff on the forum.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I went to hobby lobby last night and got some spare leather...then I went to walmart and got some loctite glue and I cut out the leather to cover the tears..then I glued the leather to the gloves and it seems to have worked...I'll find out when I go on a ride..but I was wearing them last night and it has seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I repaired a pair of gloves this way in the past. The repair has kept and they stayed as my number 1 pair of gloves even after I got new pairs.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I rode with the torn (repaired) gloves today and they held up very well...I had moved a small tree off the trail and the leather came off the repair a little bit..but not enough to come off..so when I got back home I reglued it...but it did way better than I thought.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

I wear the Rugged Wear brand of mechanics gloves for riding. I find them locally at our Menards store...which is like a Lowes/Home Depot if you are not familiar. Menards sells them for like $5.99 so when I've put a hole in them saving my skin, I just retire them and pick up another set. I can see how you'd want to save them if you invested a lot. Before I started wearing these, I had a set of BMX gloves that were very similar except with the padded knuckles for $35 a pair. Honestly they didn't work any better and I prefer the spandex mesh on the back of the glove for keeping my hands cool with better air flow.

Here they are: Performance Glove - X-Large at Menards


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

the 2 pairs I have are Giro Xen's..I like them alot..I got them both at a closeout price of like $20...they were last year's model....and Ive got a few of older gloves the same way...one is an MX glove I think I got for $10 as a closeout too...so I try not to spend alot on gloves..but the Xen's I really like because of the mesh in between the fingers...I wore them all summer and I felt like the kept the temp down (or maybe it was just in my mind)..but I too am on the saving end of MTBing..paying over $35 for gloves to me seems steep..esp if I get into a crash and the gloves fail..or just normal riding the stitching starts coming out..so for me to get the old torn gloves out and repair them felt good..now I got 2 pairs of my favorite gloves to wear.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I sew my gloves when they show holes. Check youtube for instructional videos on how to make simple sewing repairs; a useful thing to know. In other articles of clothing with larger tears I use fabric glue (something like Tear Mender) and a patch cut from an old pair of denim.

Embrace your inner-dirtbag!


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah I can sew a little bit..i fixed some small holes on the other pair of gloves I got...but the tears on these gloves were too big..I would have had to take it to someone..and I really didnt wanna do that...the leather thing seemed to work very well..so Im going with that the next time.


----------

